# Tipps für Norwegenneuling



## carplord (3. Februar 2011)

Hi Jungs, 

Für kommenden Sommer konnte ich meine Freundin überreden von den überlaufenen südlichen Club-Anlagen Abstand zu nehmen und nach Norwegen zu tigern. 

Ich bin seit vielen Jahren verrückt nach Karpfen in deutschen, italienischen und kroatischen Seen und Flüssen. Auch mit Wallern konnte ich Erfahrungen sammeln.

In Sachen Norwegen bin ich allerdings ein absolutes "Greenhorn". 

Deshalb meine Bitte und Frage an alle Norwegen-Crags:

Die Tour läuft wahrscheinlich folgendermaßen:

Oslo
Fagernes
Gjendesheim
Vagamo
Dombas
Andalsnes
Geiranger
Stryn
Briksdalsbre
Faerland
Balestrand
Voss
Geilo 
Gol
Oslo

Für Tipps und Organisatorisches zum Angeln wär ich sehr Dankbar. 
Aber auch über Anregungen für Sehenswertes auf dieser Tour, Campingplätze oder sonstige Informationen würde ich mich sehr freuen.

Lasst eurer Erfahrung freien Lauf und helft einem "Norwegen-Frischling" auf die Sprünge!

Viele Grüße und schon mal Danke

Flo


----------



## Dorschbremse (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

Moin!

Ganz viel zu lesen bekommste hier http://www.norwegen-portal.de/


----------



## Abby (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

Hi , was soll das für`n Trip werden ?
Campingplätze findest Du hier www.camping.no

Schweres Meeresangeln steht wohl nicht auf dem Plan , oder ?
Willst Du Dich auf`s Spinnangeln stürzen ?
Dann musst Du an die Genehmigungen denken , fast jeder See gehört nem anderen Bauern , nur das Salzwasser ist für alle da !
Und für mich steht fast hinter jeder Kurve was Sehenswürdiges , bin Naturfetischist  ! :q
Schreib ruhig noch mehr über Euren Plan !

Andreas


----------



## carplord (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

Hi,

Ja Abby da hast du Recht.

Es geht nicht an die Küste sondern eher ins "wilde Herzen des Landes". 
Demnach werd ich wohl eher an Seen mal "raus dürfen" 
Aber so weit ich weiß liegen auch ein paar Fjorde ganz in der Nähe dieser Route?!
Die Stationen die ich genannt haben werden Rastpunkte sein an denen wir uns ein bischen umsehen möchten! 
Vorrangig gehts um das Land an sich, und Zeit für uns zu haben. Aber ich kann natürlich nicht in eines DER Angelländer fahren ohne wenigstens eine(oder auch zwei drei) Spinne/n einzupacken. 

Was soll ich noch schreiben?
Ich war 2003 bereits in Mittelschweden. Dort war Hechtfischen wie bei uns Köderfischfangen, an 40-50ha Seen hat man alle 5 Tage einen anderen Angler gesehen und Erlaubnisscheine waren eher Zeichen des guten Willens als Pflicht. 
Das scheint ja in Norwegen schon mal nicht der Fall zu sein, wenn ich euch richtig verstehe?

Vieleicht kennt ja jemand einen unserer, vorraussichtlichen "stopps" und weiß ein schönes Wasser oder näheres zu Bestimmungen und Erlaubnisscheinen. 

Danke für die bisherigen Antworten und Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## frank 0815 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

Auf den weg von Oslo nach Dombås durch das Gudbrandsdal kommst du an einer Shell Tankstelle vorbei leider hab ich vergessen wo genau sie ist wenn du aber vorbei fährst wirst du sie erkennen.
Da steht ein Riesen Holztroll und direkt neben an kannst du eine menge in Holz gehauen Trolle bewundern ist mal ganz interessant.
Nach Dombås kommst du durch Staurset etwa 1Km. danach in einer Rechtskurve geht es Links ab zum Slettafossen, auch nett da. In Åndalsness am Romsdalsfjord, später im Geiranger Fjord und auch sonst im Meer kannst du gut und kostenlos von der Küste aus Angeln. Spinnrute Heringspaternoster mit Fischhaut und kleiner Pilker vorne dran da kommt immer mal was raus. Musst halt sehen wenn zu viele große Fische dabei sind musst du halt ohne Paternoster (Tragfähigkeit) fischen aber so ein Paternoster hält schon was aus.
Wenn du aber doch im See oder Fluss auf Salmoniden fischen möchtest brauchst du nicht nur eine Erlaubnis vom Pächter/ Besitzer, du brauchst eigentlich auch noch das hier

http://www.inatur.no/o2/Shop-FishTax?forceLocale=de_DE
Ist aber sehr einfach und man kann es Online machen

Auf dem Weg von Oslo nach Hammar kommt ihr am Mjøsa vorbei das ist Norwegens größter See, von Oslo Richtung Schweden kommt ihr zum Øyeren, Norwegens 8 größter See aber Norwegens Artenreichster See und berühmt für seinen Hecht bestand. Wenn du Richtung seines Auslaufes (Askim) kommst kannst du ja Bescheid sagen denn da wohne ich|wavey:.
Mehr fällt mir erst mal nicht ein
Wünsche einen schönen Urlaub aber den Bericht nicht vergessen|znaika:


Gruß Frank#h


----------



## antonio (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*



frank 0815 schrieb:


> Auf den weg von Oslo nach Dombås durch das Gudbrandsdal kommst du an einer Shell Tankstelle vorbei leider hab ich vergessen wo genau sie ist wenn du aber vorbei fährst wirst du sie erkennen.
> Da steht ein Riesen Holztroll und direkt neben an kannst du eine menge in Holz gehauen Trolle bewundern ist mal ganz interessant.
> Nach Dombås kommst du durch Staurset etwa 1Km. danach in einer Rechtskurve geht es Links ab zum Slettafossen, auch nett da. In Åndalsness am Romsdalsfjord, später im Geiranger Fjord und auch sonst im Meer kannst du gut und kostenlos von der Küste aus Angeln. Spinnrute Heringspaternoster mit Fischhaut und kleiner Pilker vorne dran da kommt immer mal was raus. Musst halt sehen wenn zu viele große Fische dabei sind musst du halt ohne Paternoster (Tragfähigkeit) fischen aber so ein Paternoster hält schon was aus.
> Wenn du aber doch im See oder Fluss auf Salmoniden fischen möchtest brauchst du nicht nur eine Erlaubnis vom Pächter/ Besitzer, du brauchst eigentlich auch noch das hier
> ...



dieses braucht er nur in den lachsflüssen/gewässern.

antonio


----------



## frank 0815 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

@ Antonio 
Tschuldigung hast recht zumindest zum teil. 
|znaika:  um genau zu sein braucht er den Schein bei Gewässern die Meerforlelle, Lachs oder Meersaibling führen.
Gruß Frank


----------



## kevin9279 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

hi,
nicht ganz richtig. saiblinge sind haeufig in bergseen aber er brauch den schein nur wenn diese auch wandern. sjørøye sozusagen. in åndelsnes solltest du es auf lachs versuchen. wenn man schonmal da ist. zwischen stryn und geiranger ist es ganz gut auf forellen. aber ich denke mit der fliege einfacher. die moorforellen sind sehr schoen aber scheu. dafuer wirst du gefressen von den blutsauger.

kevin


----------



## carplord (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos!Ich bin echt begeistert!!
Vor allem Leute "vor Ort" gefunden zu haben!Hammer

Was gibts denn für Tipps auf Lachs? Auf alles Rote stehen die doch total oder?

heißt also auf alle Fälle Fliegenrute einpacken?

Viele Grüße

Flo


----------



## cafabu (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*



carplord schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Infos!Ich bin echt begeistert!!
> heißt also auf alle Fälle Fliegenrute einpacken?
> Viele Grüße
> Flo



Wenn Du eine Fliegenpeitsche dabei hast, musst Du unbedingt, wenn Ihr an Fjorden vorbeikommt, eine Uferstelle mit Tangwuchs im Wasser suchen. Einen großen Streamer, rot, braun oder gelb und das Tangfeld abtupfen. Wenn Du Glück hast, und das ist nicht so selten, erwischt Du Tangpollaks. Sind im Schnitt so max. 3-4 Pfund. Bieten aber mit der Fluggerte einen geilen Drill.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## carplord (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*

Alles klar! hört sich ja ganz spannend an!

wie siehts denn mit nem Schlauchi aus? bzw. Schleppen?


----------



## cafabu (18. Februar 2011)

*AW: Tipps für Norwegenneuling*



carplord schrieb:


> wie siehts denn mit nem Schlauchi aus? bzw. Schleppen?



Im Süsswasserbereich kann ich dazu nichts sagen, kenne mich da nicht aus. Im Salzwasser wird es mit einem kleinen (?) Reiseschlauchboot schon kritischer. In geschützten Fjordgebieten ist das wohl möglich. Aber Vorsicht unterschätze nie die Atlantikküste, auch in einem Fjord. Pilken, Naturköder und Schleppen ist immer einen Versuch wert. Aber auch in Norge springen einem die Fische nicht ins Boot.
Gruß Carsten


----------

